# Second Chance Body Armor moving



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

While for a few months it was feared that Central Lake would become the ghost town it almost became way back after the Aunt Jane's canning factory closed, there is some good news on the horizon. 

Armored Holdings, the company that bought all of Second Chance's assets, including the Central Lake properties and equipment, has re-opened the Central Lake plant and re-hired some of the employees. For now, it's temporary, while AH fulfills a government contract, but it's hoped they will continue to operate the Central Lake operation. Armored Holdings was at one time Second Chance's biggest American competitor. 

DeStaCo, another small Central Lake plant, is rumored to be building a much larger operation within the next year or so just south of town. 

Antrim Armored Express, the new company Richard Davis started last year, is off and running and has hired a few people. 

In the last year, a new bakery and a new restaurant opened in town. 

So, there's hope...although the town still looks pretty grim, and a lot of people have apparently moved out. Lots of real estate for sale, lots of empty houses.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

While it may be true that Deborah Yager may have never heard from Richard Davis, she should not have heard from Second Chance as a company on the fireworks accident, because Second Chance as a company never had anything to do with Richard Davis's fireworks company-that was a completely separate business he had for many years. Nothing to do with Second Chance. 

It was a very tragic accident. I've never seen the attraction people have for fireworks shows, myself. 

For the first time since Richard Davis's fireworks company went down the tubes, the village of Central Lake had a 4th of July fireworks show once again this year.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm pretty sure second chance was also the supplier for many vests for the effort in iraq that have been pulled since there was questionable performance.... i could be wrong, but i believe this was one in the same company.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> While it may be true that Deborah Yager may have never heard from Richard Davis, she should not have heard from Second Chance as a company on the fireworks accident, because Second Chance as a company never had anything to do with Richard Davis's fireworks company-that was a completely separate business he had for many years. Nothing to do with Second Chance.


I was under the impression that the fireworks accident took place at a show that was part of a Second Chance Bowling Pin shooting match. The "Second Chance" name was used for the business and for the shooting event because both were R. Davis projects.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Second chance for Central Lake

CENTRAL LAKE  State and local governments pledged more than $835,000 in tax breaks to Second Chance Armor Inc. to help the company revive its manufacturing operations here.

A tax deal promised by state and company officials could create at least 100 new jobs in the Antrim County community and was announced Tuesday by the Michigan Economic Development Corp.

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/apr/19chance.htm


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

A 100 new jobs, with beneifits, is welcome news for Central Lake and northern Michigan for that matter.
Nothing like a good solid tax break to get things rolling.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

never noticed your post. The fireworks accident that Richard Davis was involved in occurred in Charlevoix as part of Charlevoix's Venetian Festival, which Davis's fireworks company was contracted by the City of Charlevoix to do, had nothing to do with Second Chance or anything to do with bowling pins-bowling pins were shot up years ago as part of the annual Second Chance Shoot, but that ended years ago. 

Hasn't been a Second Chance shoot since, unfortunately. That brought in people and business from all over the world for many years every year for an entire week in mid-June, when the area really appreciated the additional tourist income, and put Central Lake on the map.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Hasn't been a Second Chance shoot since, unfortunately.


I never had the opportunity to go to one of those events but some of the guys I shoot with attended one or two of them. Each came back with nothing but praise for the events and the shooting and the other shooters.

Bowling pin shooting seems to have reached it's peak in the state. This year there seems to be fewer people attending local club pin Second Chance style pin shoots or those run by gun ranges. Even the big Great Lakes Classic in Berrien County has been dropped. Maybe the action shooting will start to become the "falling steel" courses of fire.

Even with the possibility of Second Chance Body Armor surviving in Central Lake I do not see the pin matches returning.


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

bummer, they were fun


----------

